# Shardae's udder...finally



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Finally got around to getting some pics of Shardae's udder, FF yearling. Whatcha think? I have my own opinions of it, but I'd like to hear yours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

looks like.... a very nice udder...... and nice teat placement.....very very ....nice FF...  :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Since I cant see the tip of the vulva in this picture I could be wrong, but Im going to say she could use a higher and wider rear area of attachment. Its also hard to tell, but it looks like she could use more lateral attachment as well.
Good size plumb teats and fairly smooth foreudder- but I think her medial extension is a bit short and weak, which in turn is causing the slight pointing out of the teats.
I like the division and udder floor a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice globular shape when viewed from the side, nice teat size but she definatly needs more area of attachment all the way around.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice! Area for improvement would be a higher rear attachment, the medial separates both halves nicely but could be tighter. Smooth fore and those teats would be a dream to milk...very nice in size and placement.

I wouldn't be disappointed at all to have Angel's udder be like Shardae's.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys critique is right on.  Pretty much exactly what I want to improve, higher wider rear, and stronger medial.


----------

